
Deep Green - KevinBongart
http://daringfireball.net/2008/12/deep_green
======
sidsavara
I think the real meat of the article is this:

========================

Figure out the absolute least you need to do to implement the idea, do just
that, and then polish the hell out of the experience. Configuration is kept to
a minimum but everything essential is there. It even launches fast. Via email,
Bondo told me:

" When I compare the various iPhone chess apps (I bought them all), Deep Green
offers pretty much the same functionality as the rest, and sometimes more, but
with a fraction of the UI. Achieving this is why I’m 4 months later than the
rest."

It takes more time and more effort to make software with a simpler UI, but
it’s worth it.

============================

